# Brand New 2009 Shipoke 14



## wcnfl

Here are the pictures of the 2009 Shipoke 14. This boat is the newest Shipoke desisigned by Trevor Hanson the new owner of Shipoke Boats. We will have the Original 18 completed in the near future.


----------



## out2fish

Hope there is a test ride results on this boat it looks good and a nice lay out


----------



## paint it black

The skiff looks great.
The trailer looks a bit foolishly over sized.
But the bright side is one will never get wet launching the skiff.


----------



## wcnfl

10-4 on the oversized trailer. The thought was to launch and not get wet. We can sell without trailer or with different trailer. Thanks Wayne 727 347-9999


----------



## roob76

to each his own i guess but in my opinion that trailer is perfect for that hull. space to walk on it so you don't get wet on those super high tides and plenty of space to mount a spare. and the boat fits snug between the fenders. looks good to my eye


----------



## JRyanL

x2...I launch in some places I have to get wet no matter the tide. I like that trailer alot


----------



## wcnfl

The Trailer was made by Owens & Sons they are located in St Petersburg FL...they do a great job on trailers.


----------



## hennavin

wow,
great boat for the crowd looking for something in between! how many are in production? what does the fit and finish look like?


----------



## wcnfl

There are 2 boats that have been produced so far...the fit and finish is awsome...Trevor did a great job building the boat...


----------



## backwaterbandits

Very cool little boats!
   Love the trailer, unless you have garage
   issues... Owens and Sons are known for
   building very high quality trailers...And you 
   can keep your tow vehicle away from the
   water and the slick part of the ramp!


----------

